# Tank you very much!



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 28, 2015)

Need this to complete your ride?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321817938222&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2015)

Those Iver Johnson motorbikes are setting world record auction prices.
$4,500.00 would be a bargain, to complete the restoration....


----------



## squeedals (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone got a pic of a complete bike???



Don


----------

